# Lamb shanks with cider



## Ishbel (Dec 3, 2004)

LAMB SHANKS WITH CIDER, APPLES, ROSEMARY AND BEANS

This makes two portions

2 lean lamb shanks
1 large leek cut into thick slices
2 sticks of celery
2 cloves of garlic, crushed
2 eating apples (I like to use Cox's orange pippins or Worcester Pearmain apples) peeled, cored and sliced into chunky rings
3 or 4 sprigs of fresh rosemary
1 pt of (good) dry cider
400g tin of cannellini beans (drained)
salt and freshly milled pepper, to taste

Put the leek, celery, crushed garlic, apple slices and the sprigs of rosemary into an ovenproof casserole dish with a lid. Put the 2 lamb shanks on top and pour over 1 pt of cider. Season with salt and pepper. 

Cook (covered) in a preheated oven at Gas mark 3 (325F) for 2-2.5 hours or until the meat is tender and falling from the bone.

About 30 minutes before the end of the cooking time, remove the lid and add a 400g tin of cannellini beans (drain them well before adding). Mix the sauce well and return to the oven uncovered for the remainder of the cooking time. Remember to fish out the rosemary sprigs before serving - they can be sharp, even after being in the casserole for all that time!

I serve this with boiled potatoes and a couple of green vegetables such as broccoli and courgettes or french beans.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 3, 2004)

This sounds good, and so different from the way I've prepared lamb shanks. If I can find some, I think I'll give it a go.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 3, 2004)

It's a really tasty way of cooking the shanks, which is a little different from a lot of the ways I've been served lamb shanks in restaurants!

Make sure the cider is proper alocholic drink, not just apple juice!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2004)

Ishbel, do you think I could use this someway for leg of lamb?  How much would you increase the proportions if I get 4-5 lb leg.  Have only men in the family and they eat large meals.  Nothing left over here especially when it is lamb.  Family favorite.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

How many men?!

I'd certainly up the leeks, celery, apples, rosemary and the canellini beans by about three times!  But I wouldn't add any extra garlicI'm not sure how big a 5lb leg of lamb would be in a casserole, but assume that one imperial pint MIGHT still be enough fluid...   but to be frank, I've never made this dish for more than 2-3 people at a time!

This is a really tasty way of cooking lamb, that is a bit different to the usual roast


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2004)

That is what I am trying to get, different taste.  I always have made it with lot of garlic which they are nuts about.  Never enough garlic for them.  When we ate it one time, the next day at church I could tell my brother had eaten the garlic cause of the smell.  I just wonder if I did too because I ate the garlic myself.  My sister, who does not cook hardly at all, told us we smelled awful and to stay at home when we ate it.  Is that not stupid?  I think garlic is sign that person likes to eat good.  My mom used to eat whole bulb because it was supposed to be good for your heart.  WE never cared what she smelled like!!  Anyway thanks for sharing your recipe.  I will try when I get the lamb.  Some guy on the radio said he bought leg at Sam's Club.  You ever buy meat from them?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what Sam's Club is, but then I'm in the UK,  not the US!

I like garlic, but in moderation. It's funny, if you eat it a lot, you can't smell it at all - but if you don't.....   YUK!!!!  And yes, it is supposed to be very good for you, so keep on eating, that's what I say  8)


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2004)

You mean you don't have Sam's Club over there?  Thought that place was like MacDonald's hamburgers and Pepsi.  Sorry.  About the garlic, ignore my sister is what you say?  That is exactly what I have to do.  She and I are from same parents and different as night and day.  She does have the luxury of not keeping in touch with me because of her financial status.  Doesn't want to associate with anyone beneath her.  All I can say is her loss.  She doesn't care for our brothers either because they don't have her status in life.  You ever meet people like that?  Can't believe how people turn out.  You got brothers and sisters too?  Are they better off than you are?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

No, No Sam's Clubs here.... what are they?  We've got McDonalds, Starbucks, and a couple of other chains, but no Sam's....

Well, it wouldn't do if we were all alike, would it?  If your sister doesn't want to acknowledge you, simply because she now has more money than you do - then truly, it is her loss 

My sister is very wealthy - much more so than I   But we are still very close and although we live on different sides of the world, we speak every weekend and her daughter lived with me for a year when she first came over to Europe.  We're close  - but sometimes it's nice that there is 12,000 miles between us!)


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2004)

Ishbel, have you heard of Donald Trump?  He is supposed to be one of wealthiest men here in the states.  They refer to him as 'The Donald'.  Her daughter is invited to the party where Hilary and Bill Clinton will be and they are having this affair for 'The Donald'.  My sister feels she has reached the pinnacle of her life where she knows and hears what the other side are doing.  That was not something she got from our mom.  She told us we were all equal no matter how much we had.  She accepted everybody until they disappointed her in some way. I am happy to hear you and your sister can talk to one another.  Way it should be.  I always figured if you don't have family life doesn't mean as much.  Unless you have money.  I shouldn't talk about my sister like this because I don't envy her in the least but feel sorry for her.  People who know me have asked if I am not jealous? I don't think so.  When you give up family for status in life it is sad commentary to have said about you.  Thanks for sharing.  Seems like you know what I am talking about.


----------

